# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Sakrifica e femres..!!

## symela

Femra...
Ndryshon mbiemrin, shtëpinë, lë familjen e saj, vjen pas teje, ndërton një shtëpi me ty, provon shtatzaninë për ty, shtatzania i ndryshon trupin, thuajse dorëzohet nga dhimbjet e lindjes dhe në fund të fundit dhe fëmijët që lind mbajnë mbiemrin tënd. 
Deri në ditën që vdes... çdo gjë që bën...gatimi, pastrimi i shtëpisë, kujdesin ndaj prindërve të tu, ndaj teje, rritja dhe edukimi i fëmijëve, punon që të sjelli të ardhura, të këshillon, sigurohet që ti të jesh i qetë, ruan marëdhëniet në familje, çdo gjë për të mirën tënde. Për t'i bërë të gjitha këto shpesh sakrifikojnë jetën e tyre, shëndetin, dëshirat. 
Pra, në të vërtetë kush është duke i bër nder tjetrit?
I dashur mashkull minimumi "jote" ta vlerësosh & RESPEKTOSH gjithnjë femrën që ke në jetën tënde!

----------

2043 (03-11-2015),loneeagle (03-11-2015)

----------


## 2043

> Femra...
> Ndryshon mbiemrin, shtëpinë, lë familjen e saj, vjen pas teje, ndërton një shtëpi me ty, provon shtatzaninë për ty, shtatzania i ndryshon trupin, thuajse dorëzohet nga dhimbjet e lindjes dhe në fund të fundit dhe fëmijët që lind mbajnë mbiemrin tënd. 
> Deri në ditën që vdes... çdo gjë që bën...gatimi, pastrimi i shtëpisë, kujdesin ndaj prindërve të tu, ndaj teje, rritja dhe edukimi i fëmijëve, punon që të sjelli të ardhura, të këshillon, sigurohet që ti të jesh i qetë, ruan marëdhëniet në familje, çdo gjë për të mirën tënde. Për t'i bërë të gjitha këto shpesh sakrifikojnë jetën e tyre, shëndetin, dëshirat. 
> Pra, në të vërtetë kush është duke i bër nder tjetrit?
> I dashur mashkull minimumi "jote" ta vlerësosh & RESPEKTOSH gjithnjë femrën që ke në jetën tënde!


po mashkulli s'beka asgje?

----------

sirena_adria (16-04-2016)

----------


## mia@

Mashkulli thjesht sjell leke me shume. Kjo fale diskriminit. Punet e meshkujve paguhen me shume.  Kjo fatkeqesisht e bene te ndihet superior. Femra ja di per nder burrit qe e suporton financiarisht, por mashkulli nuk i vlereson sakrificat e femres sepse nuk "jane te rendesishme" ne syte e tij, pavaresisht se ai vet nuk do i bente dot.  Dhe pastaj quhet femra materialiste. hehe  :ngerdheshje:   Ka dhe meshkuj qe kontrubojne ne familje jo vetem financiarisht normal, por ne numer te vogel.

----------

Arvima (04-11-2015)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Mashkulli i shkret si gjithmon nuk i lejohet te beje asgje. Mbiemrin se ndron dot,shtatzan nuk bie qe  aq shum e deshiron,punet e shtepise nuk e lejojn sa qe preket ne seder por nuk e jep veten,te sakrifikoj;jeten,shendetin,deshirat po prap nuk e lejojn....E ça i pa kesaj jete ! As nuk vlersohet e respektohet, si kur del me shoket si kur shef ndeshjen e futbollit ne kolltuk. 
I duket shpia si hotel : "Hej", e pyt grun se nuk i kujtohet emri,pse ke bo kaq shum kalamoj ?

----------

2043 (03-11-2015),skender76 (03-11-2015)

----------


## skender76

> Femra...
> Ndryshon mbiemrin, shtëpinë, lë familjen e saj, vjen pas teje, ndërton një shtëpi me ty, provon shtatzaninë për ty, shtatzania i ndryshon trupin, thuajse dorëzohet nga dhimbjet e lindjes dhe në fund të fundit dhe fëmijët që lind mbajnë mbiemrin tënd. 
> Deri në ditën që vdes... çdo gjë që bën...gatimi, pastrimi i shtëpisë, kujdesin ndaj prindërve të tu, ndaj teje, rritja dhe edukimi i fëmijëve, punon që të sjelli të ardhura, të këshillon, sigurohet që ti të jesh i qetë, ruan marëdhëniet në familje, çdo gjë për të mirën tënde. Për t'i bërë të gjitha këto shpesh sakrifikojnë jetën e tyre, shëndetin, dëshirat. 
> Pra, në të vërtetë kush është duke i bër nder tjetrit?
> I dashur mashkull minimumi "jote" ta vlerësosh & RESPEKTOSH gjithnjë femrën që ke në jetën tënde!


Ky model i femres esht zhduk me kohe...
Te ka mbet sahati mbrapa shoku...

----------


## Ksanthi

Femije bera se kisha deshire dhe nuk i bera nder askujt .Sa per mbiemrin mbaj timin sepse tingellon me bukur.Te dy punojme dhe keshtu e ka gojen te mbyllur .Sa per ndeshjen po nuk e aprovova une nuk leviz nga shtepia.
PaK ME SHUME RESPEKT GOCA PER VETEN.

----------

sirena_adria (11-11-2015)

----------


## skender76

> Mashkulli i shkret si gjithmon nuk i lejohet te beje asgje. Mbiemrin se ndron dot,shtatzan nuk bie qe  aq shum e deshiron,punet e shtepise nuk e lejojn sa qe preket ne seder por nuk e jep veten,te sakrifikoj;jeten,shendetin,deshirat po prap nuk e lejojn....E ça i pa kesaj jete ! As nuk vlersohet e respektohet, si kur del me shoket si kur shef ndeshjen e futbollit ne kolltuk. 
> I duket shpia si hotel : "Hej", e pyt grun se nuk i kujtohet emri,pse ke bo kaq shum kalamoj ?


Jete e poshter or ti.... :ngerdheshje: 
Nuk na i njohin sakrificat... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Jete e poshter or ti....
> Nuk na i njohin sakrificat...



Deri ne vetmohim. Na shkoj jeta si lypsar;ku eshte kjo ku eshte ajo,ma sill içik,buken, birren,goten... Nuk kemi te drejt as te hapim gojen;edhe nji pytje qe i bo,kur fillon ndeshja, nuk din te pergjigjen. Nuk ke as dialog.

----------


## 2043

> Deri ne vetmohim. Na shkoj jeta si lypsar;ku eshte kjo ku eshte ajo,ma sill içik,buken, birren,goten... Nuk kemi te drejt as te hapim gojen;edhe nji pytje qe i bo,kur fillon ndeshja, nuk din te pergjigjen. Nuk ke as dialog.


Le te provojne njehere femrat te pijne raki si ne.. do qajne nga djegja e mushkrive dhe e gojes. Kurse ne e pijme dhe durojme. ndryshe nuk do   na dukeshin femrat aq te bukura.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Le te provojne njehere femrat te pijne raki si ne.. do qajne nga djegja e mushkrive dhe e gojes. Kurse ne e pijme dhe durojme. ndryshe nuk do   na dukeshin femrat aq te bukura.


Mos hapim tematiken e torturimit,se nuk kemi helm prandaj pim raki. Natyrisht,po nuk pive raki nuk i bo dot femres as komplimente;bravo,ke gjet raki te mir,t'lumt per rakin qe ke gjet. Ka dhe ndonje kritik per mezet por hyn tek dialogu.

----------


## hot_prinz

Ashtu dok mir ua bere,
se me pi femrat raki,
s'do t'mund bonin asigjo.

----------


## Arvima

Si cdo dite burri u kthye nga puna. Ai i gjeti tre femijet e tij duke luajtur para shtepise, te zhyrur ne balte,me rroba gjumi te cilat nuk i kishin nderruar qe ne mengjes. Ne ambientin pas shtepise, ishin te perhapura gjithandej ene te palara, letra dhe papasterti. Dera e makines se gruas ishte e hapur, po ashtu edhe dera e perparme e shtepise.
Me te hyre ne shtepi, vuri duart ne koke, pasi gjithcka ishte rremuje. Llampa e sallonit ishte thyer, tapeti ishte i hedhur menjane, zeri i televizorit i ngritur ne kulm, lodrat e femijeve ishin te hedhur sa andej kendej. Ne kuzhine, lavamani i shte plot e perplot me ene te palara, ushqimet dhe therrimet nuk ishin hequr nga tavolina, kurse dera e frigoriferit ishte e hapur.
Me nje fryme ai ngjit shkallet per ne katin e dyte, duke kaluar pirgje lodrash dhe rrobash, i shqetesuar se mos i kishte ndodhur ndonje e keqe te shoqes. Brenda, banja ishte plot me peshqire te njome e te lagur, sakaq vaska e mbushur meu je me shkume. Pasqyra e banjes ishte gjithe paste dhembesh. Me nxitim ai hyri ne dhomen e gjumit, per ta gjetur gruan te shtrire duke lexuar nje roman. E shoqja i hodhi nje veshtrim dhe me nje buzeqeshje te ngrohte e pyeti si e kishte kaluar diten. Gjithe habi, i shoqi e pyeti: " Cfare ka ngjare keshtu?!"
E shoqja i buzeqeshi serisht dhe i tha:" Cdo dite kur kthehesh nga puna me pyet :" cfare ben gjithe diten ne shtepi xhanem?! Apo nuk eshte keshtu?"
I shoqi ju pergjigj :" Po , ashtu eshte"
E shoqja ju pergjigj :" Mire, qe ta dish, sot nuk e kam bere punen qe beja cdo dite. Ja cfare ka ndodhur."

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Si cdo dite burri u kthye nga puna. Ai i gjeti tre femijet e tij duke luajtur para shtepise, te zhyrur ne balte,me rroba gjumi te cilat nuk i kishin nderruar qe ne mengjes. Ne ambientin pas shtepise, ishin te perhapura gjithandej ene te palara, letra dhe papasterti. Dera e makines se gruas ishte e hapur, po ashtu edhe dera e perparme e shtepise.
> Me te hyre ne shtepi, vuri duart ne koke, pasi gjithcka ishte rremuje. Llampa e sallonit ishte thyer, tapeti ishte i hedhur menjane, zeri i televizorit i ngritur ne kulm, lodrat e femijeve ishin te hedhur sa andej kendej. Ne kuzhine, lavamani i shte plot e perplot me ene te palara, ushqimet dhe therrimet nuk ishin hequr nga tavolina, kurse dera e frigoriferit ishte e hapur.
> Me nje fryme ai ngjit shkallet per ne katin e dyte, duke kaluar pirgje lodrash dhe rrobash, i shqetesuar se mos i kishte ndodhur ndonje e keqe te shoqes. Brenda, banja ishte plot me peshqire te njome e te lagur, sakaq vaska e mbushur meu je me shkume. Pasqyra e banjes ishte gjithe paste dhembesh. Me nxitim ai hyri ne dhomen e gjumit, per ta gjetur gruan te shtrire duke lexuar nje roman. E shoqja i hodhi nje veshtrim dhe me nje buzeqeshje te ngrohte e pyeti si e kishte kaluar diten. Gjithe habi, i shoqi e pyeti: " Cfare ka ngjare keshtu?!"
> E shoqja i buzeqeshi serisht dhe i tha:" Cdo dite kur kthehesh nga puna me pyet :" cfare ben gjithe diten ne shtepi xhanem?! Apo nuk eshte keshtu?"
> I shoqi ju pergjigj :" Po , ashtu eshte"
> E shoqja ju pergjigj :" Mire, qe ta dish, sot nuk e kam bere punen qe beja cdo dite. Ja cfare ka ndodhur."


Burri i shkret,ne keto raste duhet te ndihmoje,si gjithmone me zemergjersin e tije qe e karakterizon,duke u sforcuar dhe ai mos ta kritikoje , mos ti vej ne dukje difektet qe sjell koha dhe mosha,dihet qe me kalimin e kohes mundet te ndodhi mungesa e memorjes o edhe e forces.Punet e pabera jane gjera qe ndodhin,nje her ne 15-20 vjet lejohet nuk ka problem. Edhe se me then te drejten,nje burre i ndergjegjshen ne situata te tilla nuk perzihet me punet qe nuk i takojn,"cepin" e vet e ka,qe quhet dhe zyra punes,ku ndodhet bilardo,bari dhe televizori. Megjithate ne situata te tilla,ku asnjeri nuk e pret kur hyn ne shtepi, duhet te nderhyje,edhe per dialog:

Si fillim, e fillon me filozofine e traditen popullore. "Mos u merzit,populli thot: punen e sotme mos e ler per neser, o edhe;mos i shiko gunen por shikoi punen,puna e beri majmunin njeri,token e punon  ai qe i takon,qinjgji mir pi dy nena... etj etj". Shpreh gjith repertorin e tij,pozitiv optimist.
Ne fund jep edhe kuntributin e tij personal,ndihmen e tije qe mos ta merzisi gruan,mos ta deshperoj i thot ; Mos u merzit, aty e ke punen,nuk ta mer njeri. Kur te mbarosh keto ke pune te tjera,sa te duash.

----------


## KORCARI 2

B


> Femra...
> Ndryshon mbiemrin, shtëpinë, lë familjen e saj, vjen pas teje, ndërton një shtëpi me ty, provon shtatzaninë për ty, shtatzania i ndryshon trupin, thuajse dorëzohet nga dhimbjet e lindjes dhe në fund të fundit dhe fëmijët që lind mbajnë mbiemrin tënd. 
> Deri në ditën që vdes... çdo gjë që bën...gatimi, pastrimi i shtëpisë, kujdesin ndaj prindërve të tu, ndaj teje, rritja dhe edukimi i fëmijëve, punon që të sjelli të ardhura, të këshillon, sigurohet që ti të jesh i qetë, ruan marëdhëniet në familje, çdo gjë për të mirën tënde. Për t'i bërë të gjitha këto shpesh sakrifikojnë jetën e tyre, shëndetin, dëshirat. 
> Pra, në të vërtetë kush është duke i bër nder tjetrit?
> I dashur mashkull minimumi "jote" ta vlerësosh & RESPEKTOSH gjithnjë femrën që ke në jetën tënde!


Natyrisht per keto gjera femra respektohet ,por megjithate keto jane ligjet e natyres

----------


## luleshtrydhe

Kjo eshte e keqja qe femra shqiptare nuk e ka kuptuar ende qe punet dhe detyrat ndahen. Perse ta lash e ta shplash e ti gatuash e te gjitha keto, fillo mi ti ndash punet. Ti fut enet ne lavastovilie, ai fut rrobat ne lavatrice. Ti merr pluhurat, ai pastron banjon etj. Keshtu pra femra , filloni te krijoni nje stategji te ndarjes se pergjegjesive dhe puneve si ne shtepi edhe jasht saj dhe do te ndjeheni me te lumtura. :Lulja3:

----------


## luleshtrydhe

O cold princ o maskilist

----------


## dhimo9

> Femra...
> Ndryshon mbiemrin, shtëpinë, lë familjen e saj, vjen pas teje, ndërton një shtëpi me ty, provon shtatzaninë për ty, shtatzania i ndryshon trupin, thuajse dorëzohet nga dhimbjet e lindjes dhe në fund të fundit dhe fëmijët që lind mbajnë mbiemrin tënd. 
> Deri në ditën që vdes... çdo gjë që bën...gatimi, pastrimi i shtëpisë, kujdesin ndaj prindërve të tu, ndaj teje, rritja dhe edukimi i fëmijëve, punon që të sjelli të ardhura, të këshillon, sigurohet që ti të jesh i qetë, ruan marëdhëniet në familje, çdo gjë për të mirën tënde. Për t'i bërë të gjitha këto shpesh sakrifikojnë jetën e tyre, shëndetin, dëshirat. 
> Pra, në të vërtetë kush është duke i bër nder tjetrit?
> I dashur mashkull minimumi "jote" ta vlerësosh & RESPEKTOSH gjithnjë femrën që ke në jetën tënde!


Po une i shkreti qe laj pjatat bej gatimin, pastroj shtepine, kujdesem per femijet, punoj dhe e dini dhe dicka as nuk flas dot ne shpi. Tani me eshte bere ves sa qe edhe kur jam me shoket nuk flas pothujse fare, deri sa me thone thuje nje fjale.  Sa disa here mendoj se jam memec. Jo, jo me vjen shume keq me barre sngelem dot.

----------


## luleshtrydhe

Dhimo ke braktis temen tende edhe ke fillu me hedh grepat tek tema femrash duke u lavderuar.Strategji gjuajtjeje mesa duket apo jo ?Sa vajti numri i kolopuceve se mendoj kete informacion duhet ta kishe dhene tek tema ku kerkoje ate bionden haha. Ah sa per temen ke harruar hekurosjen 😂

----------

dhimo9 (13-04-2016)

----------


## dhimo9

> Kjo eshte e keqja qe femra shqiptare nuk e ka kuptuar ende qe punet dhe detyrat ndahen. Perse ta lash e ta shplash e ti gatuash e te gjitha keto, fillo mi ti ndash punet. Ti fut enet ne lavastovilie, ai fut rrobat ne lavatrice. Ti merr pluhurat, ai pastron banjon etj. Keshtu pra femra , filloni te krijoni nje stategji te ndarjes se pergjegjesive dhe puneve si ne shtepi edhe jasht saj dhe do te ndjeheni me te lumtura.


Ku te gjesh nje femer te till ne ditet e sotme, amin!

----------


## dhimo9

> Dhimo ke braktis temen tende edhe ke fillu me hedh grepat tek tema femrash duke u lavderuar.Strategji gjuajtjeje mesa duket apo jo ?Sa vajti numri i kolopuceve se mendoj kete informacion duhet ta kishe dhene tek tema ku kerkoje ate bionden haha. Ah sa per temen ke harruar hekurosjen 


Te them te drejten temen time nuk e kam braktis (I'm still looking), kurse per grepat ska ngel gja kane hedh shoket tritol. Sa per temen nuk eshte vetem hekurosja jane shume te tjera po nuk me kujtohen te gjitha tani, gjithesesi te falenderoj. A mund ta bej nje pyetje, nga te eshte kujtu ky emri 'luleshtrythe' eshte i  vetmi frut qe me pelqen kaq shume!

----------

